# What's a Skin? Removable?



## wrightmoi (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, so I've had my Kindle (v.1) for over a year now and I'm noticing that the white is getting a little dingy looking.  

I've just discovered that there are skins out there for Kindle (yeah, I'm behind the curve here). I can't figure out how these things work--are they basically big stickers? Are the removable if I get tired of a pattern?  I'm a pretty simple girl, do they come in very basic colors?  Are they hard to apply?

So many questions....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look at this thread:

Basic skin/shield questions


----------



## wrightmoi (Mar 3, 2009)

Whoops...knew the answer had to be on these boards somewhere...thanks for your help!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a direct link to the skins at DecalGirl.

Kindle 1 Skins


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

wrightmoi said:


> Ok, so I've had my Kindle (v.1) for over a year now and I'm noticing that the white is getting a little dingy looking.
> 
> I've just discovered that there are skins out there for Kindle (yeah, I'm behind the curve here). I can't figure out how these things work--are they basically big stickers? Are the removable if I get tired of a pattern? I'm a pretty simple girl, do they come in very basic colors? Are they hard to apply?
> 
> So many questions....


I just uploaded pics of my K1 and K2. My K1 has a matching cover and iPhone. Here's the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4919.0.html


----------



## wrightmoi (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, that's gorgeous Jesslyn! 

Thanks for posting a link to that...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

According to Luvmy4brats, a magic eraser cleans the white plastic on the kindle pretty good. they are a buck or two at the store: 








Personally I haven't tried it on my kindle, but i know it worked on my shower in the dorm.


----------

